# The french are pussies & American ignorant Jerks



## Munin (Apr 21, 2010)

An uneducated opinion of so many americans saying something like "The french are pussies": This created a lot of  jokes about the french and their military 

I found this interesting quote that some people here might find "educational", so I thought: why not post it here? 



> Well, I&#8217;m going to tell you guys something you probably don&#8217;t want to hear: these sites are total bullshit, the notion that the French are cowards is total bullshit, and anybody who knows anything about European military history knows damn well that over the past thousand years, the French have the most glorious military history in Europe, maybe the world.
> 
> Before you send me more of those death threats, let me finish. I hate Chirac too, and his disco foreign minister with the blow-dry &#8216;do and the snotty smile. But there are two things I hate more than I hate the French: ignorant fake war buffs, and people who are ungrateful. And when an American mouths off about French military history, he&#8217;s not just being ignorant, he&#8217;s being ungrateful. I was raised to think ungrateful people were trash.
> 
> ...


 @lex+ Private blog :: eXile - Issue #175 - War Nerd - The French - By Gary Brecher


----------



## California Girl (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the French. I love France. Truth is, the French as a people are actually very similar to Americans in their attitudes. 

But.... it is fun to call them 'cheese eating surrender monkeys'.


----------



## Munin (Apr 21, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I like the French. I love France. Truth is, the French as a people are actually very similar to Americans in their attitudes.
> 
> But.... it is fun to call them 'cheese eating surrender monkeys'.



The weird thing is that a number of americans take the 'cheese eating surrender monkeys' jokes seriously, just recently I remember an "elite paratrooper" guy from the belgian army who was going home from afghanistan ranting to me about "what jerks americans can be" and it made me think of these 'cheese eating surrender monkeys' jokes.


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 21, 2010)

Munin said:


> An uneducated opinion of so many americans saying something like "The french are pussies" and created a lot of jokes about the french and their military.
> 
> I found this interesting quote that some people here might find "educational", so I thought: why not post it here?
> 
> ...



Yeah, look at the author's sir-name.  No dog in *that* hunt, eh?   

Next you gonna treat us to a long treatise on how the IRA aren't full of terrorists by a guy named Magillicuddy?   

Oh, and FTR, I am 4th generation Irish-American.


----------



## Douger (Apr 21, 2010)

pfffffft


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 21, 2010)

Douger said:


> pfffffft



If you'd rather not be American, you're free to leave.  

In fact, I'd be really happy to see you and all your anti-America, American hating buddies leave for good.

Delta is ready when you are.  One way tickets for all to any country on your bullshit map.


----------



## Douger (Apr 21, 2010)

In comparison.


----------



## Douger (Apr 21, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > pfffffft
> ...


I already did.Part time 16 years ago. Full time 6 1/2.
Don't worry. I won't even visit. I promise.
I don't " hate" America. I hate you brainwashed assholes that let your Nazi govt do what they do.By Nazi. I mean ALL 535 thieves. Your owners.


----------



## editec (Apr 21, 2010)

The French are okay.

Their government?

Well its a damned sight better at assisting  the French people than our government is at helping us, that's for damned sure.


----------



## Dr Grump (Apr 21, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> Yeah, look at the author's sir-name.  No dog in *that* hunt, eh?
> 
> Next you gonna treat us to a long treatise on how the IRA aren't full of terrorists by a guy named Magillicuddy?
> 
> Oh, and FTR, I am 4th generation Irish-American.



And as if to prove the point and right on cue: Exhibit A..

no wonder the country is going to the dogs - literally...


----------



## California Girl (Apr 21, 2010)

editec said:


> The French are okay.
> 
> Their government?
> 
> Well its a damned sight better at assisting  the French people than our government is at helping us, that's for damned sure.



Our government does not exist the 'help' us. Idiot. 'General welfare' does not mean Nanny State.


----------



## editec (Apr 21, 2010)

California Girl said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > The French are okay.
> ...


 
And assisting us does not mean Nanny State, either.

Do try to grow up.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 21, 2010)

The French get a bad rap all due to the 6 week smackdown courtesy of Heinz Guidarian and his panzer buddies. They lasted 4 years in WWI and were done in a month and a half in WWII. 

Also held against them was the formation on Vichy. The sad fact is to most people 50 years history wise is a "long time ago" And they have no knowledge of the fact Napoleon basically ruled Europe for a decade.


----------



## Diuretic (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a lot of truth in the blog extract but there are a few things unsaid too. I do agree that any portrayal of the French military as cowards is risible. 

Politically France, like any other country, frames its foreign policy on self-interest and where that national self-interest clashes with another country's then there will be the sort of propaganda that ensued during the BushCheney Administration.  Quite natural.  

WWII was, in part, a creation of the victory in WWI.  France wanted Germany punished and she was allowed to ensure that the terms of the Treaty of Versailles were punitive for Germany.  But that was an error compounded by the Allies who allowed those terms to be dictated.

True though that, as in many wars, the Generals (in this case French) fought the previous war.  The Germans used _Bltzkrieg _to demonstrate that war was now a mobile affair, not based in trenches.


----------



## Said1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Qweebecors have WAY better stuff in their Walmart, although the dairy subsidies don't appear to be keeping the price of cheese down!


----------



## LaBeau87 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah baby French Heritage!! Represent! Vive la France!


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2012)

Munin said:


> An uneducated opinion of so many americans saying something like "The french are pussies": This created a lot of  jokes about the french and their military



Yeah.  I think the best and bravest of the French died fighting Germany both times, and what we have now are the descendants of appeasers and collaborators.

The reason France opposed the invasion of Iraq was not for any high moral loyalty to peace -- it was because they didn't want to endanger TotalFinaElf's oil contracts.  
"In documents I obtained during an investigation of the French relationship with Saddam Hussein, the French interest in maintaining Saddam Hussein in power was spelled out in excruciating detail. The price tag: close to $100 billion. That was what French oil companies stood to profit in the first seven years of their exclusive oil arrangements - had Saddam remained in power.
The secret deals that French state-owned oil companies negotiated with Saddam Hussein went widely unreported in France.​What agreements were made between Saddam Hussein and foreign companies for access to Iraq's oil? - US - Iraq War - ProCon.org


----------



## Douger (Jul 12, 2012)

murka is #1. I have proof !


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 12, 2012)

I love old ass threads.

I just repped someone I know will never see it.


----------



## blimpo (Jul 12, 2012)

Munin said:


> An uneducated opinion of so many americans saying something like "The french are pussies": This created a lot of  jokes about the french and their military
> 
> I found this interesting quote that some people here might find "educational", so I thought: why not post it here?
> 
> ...




What you basically say about Braddock is true, but a few things are not.

Braddock's mistakes:

- was breaking his units into  2 groups.
-trying to fight in the old-style European way when the French fought like and with the Indians.
- having "colonials" either ignored or assigning them to the back of the procession with supply wagons.
-the scouts he had didn't know how to scout or what to look for
-he thought so highly of himself he refused advice
the list goes on....
He was shot in the middle of his men and they carted him to a wagon with Washington (who had been ignored by Braddock) organizing the retreat. Braddock was a fool, but not a coward.

When Braddock died of is wounds, he was buried in the middle of the trail so the French and Indians wouldn't find him and dig him up.
Braddock was well-known in England and his defeat and death were big shocks to the English.
There are tales that he might have been shot by a colonial. Upon seeing a colonial shooting from behind a tree, Braddock ordered him to come out and fight like a man, not like the coward French and Indians. When the man refused over and over, Braddock shot him. Supposedly, the guy's brother saw it and then shot Braddock.


----------

